# Quilt top done (another mystery)



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A few weeks ago I shared about a mystery quilt over on the Quilting Board. Here is the result. I really love this pattern -- the stars were a complete surprise. Not too happy with my choice of colours for the stars, but I was trying to get rid of that orangy peachy fabric that seems to keep mulitplying. I only purchased two yards and this is the third scrappy quilt I've used it on trying to use it up. I still have over a half yard left! :hrm: The top needs a good pressing which I will do later today and then hopefully sandwich it and four others over the weekend. I'm itching to get back to free motion quilting as I need lots of practice.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those stars make it!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Love the scrappy look. I have that quilt pattern only it uses 4 patches instead of 9 patches. I like yours a lot, and I love that pattern. It is so easy and the stars just appear!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh it looks great! I like the orange. I am just getting in to free motion too, and I LOVE it. I have practiced quite a bit, and don't see much improvement, but I am having fun with it.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I think it looks great! The color of the stars draws your eyes to the 9 patch.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

oh that is a cool one!!! that would be great in black too(& bolds) now I sound like angie lol


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Actually - I think it is just a restful and delightful color combo !


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Very pretty! And I do like the orange, it just looks good in that quilt.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Now that you know how it's done, you can replace the nine patchy with whatever other blocks you'd like. I love how the stars fit together.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

i did this one too belfry after you mentioned it. i finished my top tonight but i like yours better! my stars get lost in the scrappiness. i am going to do this one again using the same color for all the stars.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, post a pic so we can see it. I was amazed at the folks who did the scrappy stars - I don't think I could have kept the centers and points straight in my own head. I'm planning on doing another in black-white prints with red stars. I think that would look classy.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that looks like such a quilt to snuggle in! Great job on it!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very pretty belfrybat! I loved that mystery. Thank you for posting about it. Please let us know when Judy does another. I really enjoyed it, and will hopefully use that pattern again.
I still need to get the border on mine.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

That looks really nice!


----------

